# F4:13 or Specialized Roubaix Pro



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I’m thinking of building my dream bike this fall and for the frameset have been looking at the Pinarello F4:13 or a Specialized Roubaix Pro. Any thoughts on how these compare? 

As to intended use, my riding plans and goals are; I’m on a pace to ride 2k this year, I’ve done one duathlon this spring and plan to do a few more, I’m now training to do a tri and plan to do one or two centuries but most of my riding is 15 to 30 miles rides on local rural roads. Thoughts????


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Your asking for an opinion in a pinarello section . What are you expecting to hear . I vote for the specialized .. lol



PS: It's YOUR deam bike . Our opinion are worthless


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a question for you--- you like the sloped tube top of a Specialized Roubaix or the more level top tube on a F4:13? Personally, I hate the way tube tops are designed on Specialized bikes. It looks to have a very relax geometry.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

pinarello is a lifestyle... not only a bike!


----------



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

PinarelloFan said:


> Your asking for an opinion in a pinarello section . What are you expecting to hear . I vote for the specialized .. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Obviously you need to buy what fits and rides good to you.
That being said. I say get the Pin. Everywhere you look there's some one on a Specialized or a Trek. Snore!!! 
Then, next time your in a pace line and some one mentions your curvey bike, you can tell them...8 out of last 20 Tours De France have been won on a Trek, 9 on a Pinarello!


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

*Vote is for Pinarello*

Here is our family collection....


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

nice bikes!


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope my wife doesn't see the pink one!


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

Funny thing is that she now has a better bike than me.....I may be setting myself up for a Prince for Xmas 2008 though!


----------



## fastmark (Jul 5, 2007)

*Pinarello VS Specialized*

I currently own a F4:13 and a Tarmac Pro as well. The Pinarello is an outstanding racer having extreme stiffness where it needs to be with just enough foregiveness to not pummel you up on the longer rides. Comparing the two bikes however, there is no comparison with the comfort and vibration dampening qualities between the two bikes. The Specialized is significantly more foregiving and comfortable and I am confident that the difference between the Roubaix and the F4:13 even more significant. If you plan on racing predominantly with some longer rides as well than the Pinarello is your bike. If youre emphasis is not on racing but more on longer miles, the Roubaix is NO doubt the way to go.

MIF


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Fastmark - thanks for sharing. What year is your Tarmac?


----------



## fastmark (Jul 5, 2007)

It is an 06.....I did read your initial question more thoroughly after I replied and you did say it would be for shorter "events".....that being the case...the Pinarello is SOOOO sexy...forget everything I said about the Tarmac....lol


----------

